# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  ''Έφυγε''......

## VASSILIOS

Ξαφνικά έκατσε στον πάτο του κλουβιού γέρνοντας προς τα δεξιά. Έκανε προσπάθειες να ανοίξει τα φτερά αλλά δεν μπορούσε. 
Προσπαθούσε να σηκωθεί αλλά το δεξί πόδι έμενε μαζεμένο και ακίνητο. Τα δάχτυλα είχαν μαζευτεί σαν μπάλα. 
  Το μόνο που κατάφερνε ήταν να συρθεί λίγο στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Έβγαζε και κάτι ήχους. 

Μετά από δυο ώρες ''έφυγε''

  Απ ότι διάβασα για τα συμπτώματα στο διαδίκτυο πρέπει να ήταν ή εγκεφαλικό ή καρδιακό επεισόδιο.

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη, ειλικρινά .... λυπάμαι! 

*......κ α ρ δ ε ρ ι ν α = ε λ ε υ θ ε ρ ί α !!!*

----------


## ninos

μηπως της εδωσες κ εσυ γαριδα ;  :wink: 

Αστειευομαι Βασιλη. Λυπαμαι πολυ φιλαρακι. Τραγικο συναισθημα..

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Βασιλη ... 

αν ηταν με αλλα πουλακια ή ετρωγε οτι τα αλλα πουλακια ,ισως εχει νοημα (για να προλαβεις κατι αλλο )  αν το πουλι ειναι ακομα κοντα σου ,να δεις αν ηταν μελανη ή πρησμενη η κοιλια της .αν οχι ... ετσι κι αλλιως ...

ναι θα μπορουσε να ειναι και αυτο που ειπες

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## VASSILIOS

Στο κλουβι ηταν μονη της Δημητρη. Η κοιλια ηταν κανονικη και η διατροφη ακριβως ιδια με του καρδερινοκαναρου.  Αυτο εγινε λιγα λεπτα μετα που τους εβαλα καλαμποκι κατι το οποιο εκανα καθημερινα εδω και 10-12 μερες. Να τρομαξε? Δεν παυει να ειναι καρδερινα αλλα αυτη ηταν πιο ηρεμη απο καναρινι. Ο Στελιος ξερει που εχει το αδερφι της.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι ηταν κινητικο και αφουσκωτο , και το καλαμποκι ηταν σιγουρα πλυμμενο ,μαλλον καρδια ...

----------


## orion

> καθημερινα εδω και 10-12 μερες.


 αυτό μου ακούγεται υπερβολικό αν όχι τραγικό, δεν είναι κότες οι καρδερίνες... μήπως υπερβάλλουμε; 
κρίμα πάντως  :sad:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> αν το πουλι ηταν κινητικο και αφουσκωτο , και το καλαμποκι ηταν σιγουρα πλυμμενο ,μαλλον καρδια ...


Μια χαρα ηταν Δημητρη το καρδερινακι και το καλαμποκι παντα πλυμενο αλλα απ οτι ειδα δεν ειχε φαει καθολου. Δεν προλαβε.

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Βασιλη.

----------


## xristina_konta

Βασιλη λυπαμαι ..........

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι Βασιλη!!!! το εχω παθει και εγω με την πρωτη μου καρδερινα που ειχα βγαλει καρδερινοκαναρα.....
την εβαλα και ζευγαρωσε και την αλλαξα κλουβι... την επομενη μερα ενω ηταν καλα ακριβως αυτο το πραγμα και μεσα σε μια ωρα πεθανε!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι πολυ Βασιλη.. :Sick0004:

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε Βασιλη.

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι. :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα...  :sad:

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το μικρό σου!  :sad:

----------


## kostasloutraki

Λυπαμε πολυ Βασιλη.. αλλα πισω απο κατι ασχημο ερχετε κατι πραγματικα ωραιο

----------


## Peri27

Πολυ κριμα!!! ... Λυπαμαι πολυ!!  :sad:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βασιλη ειναι αυτη που ειχες γυρισει το χειμωνα?

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασιλη ειναι αυτη που ειχες γυρισει το χειμωνα?


Ναι Γιωργο, αρχες Ανοιξης.

----------


## mariakappa

Λυπαμαι.οι καρδερινες ειναι αρκετα εως πολυ ευαισθητες.τουλαχιστον εφυγε γρηγορα σχετικα.

----------

